# Hemming a Crinkled Edge



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have two pieces of fabric, several yards in each that I got at WalMart a while back for $1 a yard. It's a crinkled fabric. If I make peasant skirts, what is the best way to hem this fabric on the machine without it ruffling?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

my best guess would be a 6 mm rolled hem foot on the sewing machine.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> my best guess would be a 6 mm rolled hem foot on the sewing machine.


Hmmm....maybe so. I have one. Maybe as long as I don't stretch the fabric too much, it migh settle down when washed. I think I'll do a test first. Thanks.


----------

